# Abandoned village of Kayaköy, Turkey



## HughieD (Mar 24, 2013)

Visited this a while back now in the early 90s. Really interesting place and amazing for the scale of abandonment and dereliction. Visited on a day trip from Fethiye, we were the only people there. Think there's a couple of other threads on the forum from other people who've been. The history below is courtesy of Wikipedia. Nothing left interior wise but interesting from an architectural pespective, especially the old church.



> Kayaköy (Greek: Λεβισσι, Levissi or Greek: Καρμυλησσός, Karmylissos, although modern English usage seems to be Karmylassos) is a village 8 km south of Fethiye in southwestern Turkey where Anatolian Greek speaking Christians lived until approximately 1923. The ghost town, now preserved as a museum village, consists of hundreds of rundown but still mostly intact Greek-style houses and churches which cover a small mountainside and serve as a stopping place for tourists visiting Fethiye and nearby Ölüdeniz.
> 
> It was built on the site of the ancient city of Carmylessus in the 18th century. It experienced a renewal after nearby Fethiye (known as Makri) was devastated by an earthquake in 1856 and a major fire in 1885. After the Greco-Turkish War, Kayaköy was largely abandoned after a population exchange agreement was signed by the Turkish and Greek governments in 1923. Many of the buildings were damaged in the 1957 Fethiye earthquake.
> 
> ...






Kayaköy03_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy02_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy04_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy05_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy06_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy07_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy08_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy09_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy10_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy11_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy12_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




Kayaköy01_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow! Thats taking it to another level completely! Cheers.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 25, 2013)

*Christ! A whole derp town! Im likin this! That church is rather nice! *


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 25, 2013)

Great photos, I went there last years & got some good pics.


----------



## chris (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow - that is phenomenal


----------



## night crawler (Mar 25, 2013)

Impressive I must say, weird how it was just left like that an no one else moved in.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 25, 2013)

That's amazing!! Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 25, 2013)

sonyes said:


> That's amazing!! Great pics, thanks for sharing.



Cheers Sonyes. Was back in the day of film so didn't take as many pictures as I do now we have digital...


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 26, 2013)

Ooooo That's a bit different

Really interesting spot


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 26, 2013)

Fantastic photos, looks lovely weather for exploring!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 26, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic photos, looks lovely weather for exploring!



Thank you UrbanX. If I remember correctly it was July and it was VERY hot. But rather have that than this current Easter Tundra weather


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! that place is awesome. There's a couple of villages like this in Italy too I believe.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 26, 2013)

Blimey, I forgot about seeing this site, about 15 years ago as I recall. Remember walking down there as the Dormus nearly went over the side coming in from Town. Good stuff fella. See all them bones next to the chapel?


----------



## HughieD (Mar 26, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> Blimey, I forgot about seeing this site, about 15 years ago as I recall. Remember walking down there as the Dormus nearly went over the side coming in from Town. Good stuff fella. See all them bones next to the chapel?



I don't think I did mate. T'was a while a go but that's the sort of thing I'd remember seeing if I saw it...


----------



## neill (Mar 26, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Visited this a while back now in the early 90s. Really interesting place and amazing for the scale of abandonment and dereliction. Visited on a day trip from Fethiye, we were the only people there. Think there's a couple of other threads on the forum from other people who've been.



Yep, here's a link:

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17567[/ame]

N.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 27, 2013)

This is very nice! Great shots


----------

